# Update on Mrs Savage



## Backwoods Savage (Apr 30, 2013)

Many will remember the Hell my wife and I went through back in February. We hoped to get everything fixed right away but it didn't and couldn't happen. Fortunately she has been getting stronger and yesterday morning had some surgery. We expected it to be surgery in the morning and then come home in late afternoon. Surgery went fine but a slight problem kept her in the hospital overnight. Now I am happy to report she is once again home and doing fine. Maybe now she can get out there and get the rest of that wood split and stacked. 

Just kidding of course but really she is doing much better. Before this all happened one of her daily things was a 3 mile walk. She is back to walking up to 1 1/2 miles, or at least was before the surgery. We don't expect to keep her down much more than another day or two and she'll be right back out there.

So a big thank you to all who sent us your well wishes and many thanks for all the prayers. I now have a healthy bride rather than a sick one. Wait! I guess she isn't a bride any more. We're coming up on 51 years of marriage in June. Looking forward to it too.


----------



## firefighterjake (Apr 30, 2013)

Wishing Judy a speedy recovery . . . after all I cannot picture you doing a lot of cooking since it would mean loading the oven horizontally.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Apr 30, 2013)

Shoot Jake, the freezers pose a big enough problem. I wanted to stand them vertically but she stopped me on that one. 

Thanks Jake.


----------



## fishingpol (Apr 30, 2013)

Thanks for the update Dennis.  I sometimes wonder how she is doing when I read your posts.  We hope she is up and about before long.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Apr 30, 2013)

Thanks Jon and she is up right now and also says thanks to both you and Jake.


----------



## bioman (Apr 30, 2013)

Best wishes & a speedy recovery. Your in our prayers here.

          Larry


----------



## HollowHill (Apr 30, 2013)

Great news!  Guess I can uncross me digits now   Glad she's back home where the real healing kicks into high gear.  Give her my best, and the goats send a snort her way, too


----------



## raybonz (Apr 30, 2013)

That's great news I am happy for both of you! Thanks for the good news!

Ray


----------



## Pallet Pete (Apr 30, 2013)

Great news Dennis that's good to hear ! Tell her to get busy on that wood while you hunt from the porch 



Pete


----------



## Dix (Apr 30, 2013)

Go Judy !! Rock on, girl friend 

From 2 red heads to another


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Apr 30, 2013)

Judy is loving it all!


----------



## Dix (Apr 30, 2013)

Backwoods Savage said:


> Judy is loving it all!


 
Awesomeness !!


----------



## PapaDave (Apr 30, 2013)

Great news Dennis.
She'll be back to her usual "ornery" self by tomorrow.
Better watch yourself now, buddy.


----------



## Gary_602z (Apr 30, 2013)

Thanks for keeping us posted Dennis. Take care of Judy and yourself.

Gary


----------



## thewoodlands (Apr 30, 2013)

Just read this Sav, glad the boss is home an feeling better.


----------



## Locust Post (Apr 30, 2013)

Prayers answered Sav. Good to hear and many many congratulations on the long honeymoon.


----------



## billb3 (Apr 30, 2013)

My freezer is an upright.
All the shelves are horizontal though.

good news is good news


----------



## OldLumberKid (Apr 30, 2013)

Great news.
Took me 3 weeks to get back to messing with wood. I reckon she's tougher, so your accomplice will probably soon be back at it.
51 years is pretty special.


----------



## Beetle-Kill (May 1, 2013)

Glad to hear she's on the mend.
I'm guessing she got pissed off at eating off of paper plates ,(we've all speculated on *you* cleaning plates , both vertical and horizontal, in an old wash tub no less...) that she said -enough is enough!
So.... is she stacking wood yet?  (duck's and runs for cover...)


----------



## Billybonfire (May 1, 2013)

Wishing Judy a speedy recovery.

Billy.


----------



## certified106 (May 1, 2013)

That is great news!
So glad she is recovering well!


----------



## Jags (May 1, 2013)

Great news.  Get her back to healthy.  That firewood ain't gonna stack itself, ya know.


----------



## Hearth Mistress (May 1, 2013)

Glad to hear she is ok....51 year of being married, impressive. For me, it is going on 16 and that seems to be a lifetime. Glad she doing better. You may want to win some points while she is recovering and wash a few dishes, it will go a long way


----------



## Backwoods Savage (May 1, 2013)

Today I took her for a short ride on the atv just so she could see Spring happening. Forgot to take the camera but took a couple pictures later this afternoon. Only thing is, the may flowers were closed so I may try to get some pictures of those in the morning. Buttercups are one of her favorites. They've just started opening and as the second picture shows, there are many more to come. They are in a swampy area near the creek.






Lots of may apples are up too but I did not get any pictures of those. I did snap one shot of our Avenue of white blossoms. Also got a close up of crab apple that is starting to show blossoms. They will probably open in a couple days. They did not show up in the picture as well as I'd hoped but if you click on the picture to get normal size you can see them.





She says she is a bit sore today but the amazing thing is that she has taken no pain medicine following this surgery! And no, I will not let her split nor stack wood. And I also have no problem eating off of paper plates. 


A big thank you to all who have posted.


----------



## PapaDave (May 1, 2013)

Great pics Dennis.
So, she let you take her for a ride, eh?


----------



## Backwoods Savage (May 1, 2013)

True Dave. She actually does not like riding on the atv nor driving it. But if I go slow she'll tolerate it.


----------



## Gary_602z (May 1, 2013)

Congrats on the long marriage Dennis. We are somewhere around 32-34 years, If I could remember I could get it exact!  But for all the years being married it only seems like a week (under water)!

Gary


----------



## Backwoods Savage (May 1, 2013)

Good for you Gary! Keep it up and maybe you can catch us.


----------



## osagebow (May 1, 2013)

Great to hear Sav! Nice pics- good to see a "spring" in both your steps!


----------



## Backwoods Savage (May 1, 2013)

Not much spring there yet osage, but we're working on that one.


----------



## Shari (May 1, 2013)

Way to go, Judy - can't keep a good woman down!  

There is absolutely nothing wrong with paper plates - as long as they are used horizontally and not vertically. 

(Sorry... I was out of town for a few days so I'm late in replying.)


----------



## Backwoods Savage (May 1, 2013)

You are excuse Shari. We hope the trip was a good one.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (May 1, 2013)

great news dennis! just wonderful, "shows to go" cant keep a good woman down, give her a hug for us, i'd admonish with a smile "remember, slow and steady wins the race". great to hear your "better half" is becoming whole again


----------



## bogydave (May 1, 2013)

All good news
As I recall, she has a one man wood crew to do the splitting & stacking.
Keeping  the wood crew well feed & well supervised, is almost a full time job  

Best wishes


----------



## begreen (May 2, 2013)

I'm glad to hear that the surgery went well Dennis. Hope Judy is back to her ornery self again soon.


----------



## Jack Straw (May 2, 2013)

I am so glad it all worked out. It's a crap shoot whenever someone goes to the hospital for any type of procedure. 

Thank you for all of your contributions here and taking good care of your wife.


----------



## raybonz (May 2, 2013)

Jack Straw said:


> I am so glad it all worked out. It's a crap shoot whenever someone goes to the hospital for any type of procedure.
> 
> Thank you for all of your contributions here and taking good care of your wife.


So true Jack, well said!

Ray


----------



## Backwoods Savage (May 2, 2013)

begreen said:


> I'm glad to hear that the surgery went well Dennis. Hope Judy is back to her ornery self again soon.


 
No problem there!


----------



## yooperdave (May 2, 2013)

Well, I hope the two of you are in good health now that summer is starting...it is May, afterall.  I hope the ornery one will acept well wishes from the U P!!


----------



## firebroad (May 3, 2013)

REALLY glad to hear she is back on the mend.  Just in time for Spring & Summer!  Wish the best for both of you.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (May 4, 2013)

A bit of a rough day yesterday but today is going much better. Thanks!


----------



## Danno77 (May 4, 2013)

Wow, I've been away for a few months, so have apparently missed out on some happenings! I'm glad she is on the mend, Dennis, sorry I didn't know sooner. You are both in my prayers.


----------



## Pallet Pete (May 4, 2013)

Backwoods Savage said:


> A bit of a rough day yesterday but today is going much better. Thanks!


I hope you spent time outside today Dennis it was absalutly beautiful all day!

Pete


----------



## Flatbedford (May 4, 2013)

Good to hear things are better. She is still your bride no matter how many years. You be sure to take good care of her...and yourself too.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (May 5, 2013)

You can bet I did Pete.

Steve, you are right. Never forget that you said that and never let a day go by without telling her how much she means to you.


----------



## thewoodlands (May 8, 2013)

Backwoods Savage said:


> You can bet I did Pete.
> 
> Steve, you are right. Never forget that you said that and never let a day go by without telling her how much she means to you.


 Sav, is the boss ready for some stacking duty!


----------



## Backwoods Savage (May 8, 2013)

Not yet zap. Now she has an infection so started on antibiotics today. Also has something wrong with her back; right under the shoulder blade. It just came on this morning. We were told it might be connected with the surgery but I have my doubts on that.

I bought her a new refrigerator and microwave today. Cheered her up and disgusted my checkbook.


----------



## thewoodlands (May 8, 2013)

Backwoods Savage said:


> Not yet zap. Now she has an infection so started on antibiotics today. Also has something wrong with her back; right under the shoulder blade. It just came on this morning. We were told it might be connected with the surgery but I have my doubts on that.
> 
> I bought her a new refrigerator and microwave today. Cheered her up and disgusted my checkbook.


I hope the meds take care of it Sav. I think she set you up, she pushed you to get a new saw knowing she wanted the fridge & radar oven!


----------



## Backwoods Savage (May 8, 2013)

Well, I guess there is more than one way to skin a cat.


----------

